# what would $500 get me, e-site wise?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

what would $500 get u, as far as a e-site goes?
Keep in mind I only have a hoodie and trackpants set.
Like ALOT of detail and stuff to the site? Really classy work?
What do u think?


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Umm not much unless you do it yourself!


----------



## EntropyGuy (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe you can do it yourself using a template.

R.


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

Personally if you are willing to learn I think you would be best using that to get your hosting, customise something like cubecart, zencart, oscommerce or even Magento (yeah I weakend and gave it another go.. getting much better!)

and use the rest of your budget to promote your site carefully


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

Well you can save $490 of those dollars and open up a site with a paypal shopping cart for $10 bucks a month with Big Cartel Bringing the Art to the Cart you can also customize it how ever you want to with some basic CSS and HTML. Goodluck


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

shopify.com


----------



## ako (Jul 9, 2008)

go to local universities and make good use of the local talent. There are always kids who need beer and tins of beans who are willing to Do the work for a fraction of the price. I've got a guy who just finished his HND to do mine, it looks brilliant so far and it cost me a hundred. Most of the add ons and things you need for the site (php mailing systems and so on) can be taken from the internet if you just search. It's just copy and paste code.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Bigcartel is great. I know a lot of people that would be able to do a blog website for you, bigcartel, and myspace layout for $500.

If you want to do it yourself I'm going to write a couple bigcartel customization tutorials.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

jkruse said:


> Bigcartel is great. I know a lot of people that would be able to do a blog website for you, bigcartel, and myspace layout for $500.
> 
> If you want to do it yourself I'm going to write a couple bigcartel customization tutorials.


So a big cartel site, myspace layout, and a blog for $500 bucks, not bad..


----------



## cfittowin (Oct 15, 2008)

I researched a stdu done by Walmart and Paypal actually discourages buyers


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

i'm not sure why WALMART would do a study on PAYPAL but that makes NO SENSE.. And plus, you can get a paypal account without the customer ever knowing that they are paying through paypal.. its called website payment pro account


----------



## rainbrunn5 (Oct 20, 2008)

you could as well use a rented shop solution like epages. many hosting companies rent that shop system for around 20-30 bucks per month. 
another idea: find someone to install a hosted script for you (oscommerce or the likes) for around 50 bucks and spend 450 for a nice template.


----------



## seattleprintshop (Jan 15, 2007)

yea not much, use coolcart or paypal or maybe a template service.


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

you dont need to pay anyone to INSTALL oscommerce or zen cart.. MOST host's offer a one click install for those.. then you just work on customizing.. which is where the forums help A LOT


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

This thread is a little old but CoffeeCup Software has a Shopping Cart Creator for $49.00.. HTML Editor, Flash & Web Design Software | CoffeeCup Software


----------

